# Pet Peeves



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I would reaaly like to know how, with all the B.S. you have to go through re: automobile manufacturing, legislation and the like;

What YoYo okayed the idea of alternating the placement of the gas filler caps?

It seems every time I go to get gas I have to turn around, risk losing my place in line, and back my vehicle in because the people ahead of me are facing every which way to get gas.

(mind you if my air worked it might be less stressful....LOL)

anyone else have a pet peeve.

cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

People who don't walk on an escalator.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> People who don't walk on an escalator.


People behind me, who insist on walking on an escalator.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Woo-ish people....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> People behind me, who insist on walking on an escalator.


Next time it will be one of these if you don't start walking! :sport-smiley-002:

Just kiddin. :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my secret wish is to meet the person or persons who designed spring loaded fawcetts. i would like to have them give me an actual live demonstration.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Woo-ish people....


....okay, i'll bite. 

"Woo-ish people..."?????????

am i gonna be sorry i asked?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

"Woo-ish" people... 

People who spend their money on things like Q-ray bracelets, Herbal Cleansing diets, rosaries, homoeopathy, star-charts, magnetic insoles for their shoes....

Or people who send money to Sylvia Brown, Kirk Cameron/Ray Comfort, Uri Gellar, The 700 Club, the pope.... 

... as if, in some way ANY of these were in anyway effective outside of entertainment purposes alone.

Will you be sorry of asking? I don't know.... That's your decision, and your decision alone.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Late night advertising for vacum cleaners that can lift refridgerators - wouldn't the little woman end up getting stuck to the floor with that much power? Suck up the carpets maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

People who insist on putting their beer on my amp after I've graciously supplied gear for a gig.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

"People who insist on putting their beer on my amp..."
... Pull back an empty pint glass!

LOL


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The last one wasn't really a pet peeve, more of a woo-ish example.

Here are a few of my peeves:


Canadians that quote US dollars for things they sell.
Drummers that have huge drum kits with seventeen toms that can't play staight time.
Waiting in line.
Paying for the privilege of waiting in line - Costco comes to mind.
People who ignore the big yellow "this lane ends sign" and insist on speeding up and expecting people to let them in so they can jump the queue. To those that do this, beware all my cars are paid for and I don't mind putting a giant ding in the side of a sixty thousand dollar vehicle to teach someone common courtesy.
Traffic.
Gaffiti.
People who don't clean up after their dogs / animals.
People that try to shove religion or other such ideals down your throat. There is nothing wrong with being religious, but man what's with the recruitment thing? It also seems like a pyramid scheme.
I could go on for days, but that's enough venting for now.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

People who stop dead in thier tracks at the top of the escalator... everyone behind them has to back peddal like mad so they don't run over the person!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> People who don't walk on an escalator.


Seconded





Tarbender said:


> People who stop dead in thier tracks at the top of the escalator... everyone behind them has to back peddal like mad so they don't run over the person!


And Seconded Again!!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Slow walking people, or people who think the middle of the sidewalk is a great place to stand and have a conversation.

Also people who drive stupid slow on a 2-lane highway, I'm talking like 60 in a 90.... And theres no opportunity to pass them.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> People who stop dead in thier tracks at the top of the escalator... everyone behind them has to back peddal like mad so they don't run over the person!


Unless it's a small child or a little old granny, run em over!!!! :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

People who take five minutes to get their a$$es in their seats for a 1 hour flight. Multiply that by 50 and it's easy to see why it takes so fricking long to get going.

It's simple. Don't carry on so much stuff, put your bag in the overhead and sit down. 

Same goes when you're de-planing. Get up, get off. It shouldn't take twenty minutes to empty a plane.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...people who think that left lane bandits are the worst thing about driving. 

i cannot imagine a more transparent complaint.

no question that left lane bandits are indeed an odd breed. you really want to tap them on the head and ask the pink floyd question ("is there anybody in there?").

but, compared to the unbelievable extent of aggressive and dangerous behavior on our highways, laft lane bandits are a minor inconvenience. if traffic is light, you might lose a second, or maybe even two, waiting for an opportunity to pass. if traffic is congested (eg rush hour), however, you really need to ask yourself why you think you're so special that you need to drive faster than the flow of traffic.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> People who take five minutes to get their a$$es in their seats for a 1 hour flight. Multiply that by 50 and it's easy to see why it takes so fricking long to get going.
> It's simple. Don't carry on so much stuff, put your bag in the overhead and sit down.
> Same goes when you're de-planing. Get up, get off. It shouldn't take twenty minutes to empty a plane.



...hey, leave my mom out of this!!!

i hate to admit this, but that little blue-haired lady at the check-in counter asking every question under the sun AND telling the attendant her entire life story, while hundreds of angry passengers wait in line, is my dear old mother.

sigh...

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's another.


People who don't work but insist on clogging up the lines in banks and government offices at LUNCH time!


They could go at 10, 11, 1:30 et cetera but no, they go when working people who have limited time during business hours are obliged to go and plug things up.

David, your mom again? LOL.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Unless it's a small child or a little old granny, run em over!!!! :smile:


Man, Woman, Child, i don't discriminate in my reckless desire to stomp all in my way. If you can't figure out before hand that the ground is gonna stop moving and that you then have to use your own feet to continue forward you shouldn't be out in public.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Here's another.
> People who don't work but insist on clogging up the lines in banks and government offices at LUNCH time!
> They could go at 10, 11, 1:30 et cetera but no, they go when working people who have limited time during business hours are obliged to go and plug things up.
> David, your mom again? LOL.


...er...yep...i'm afraid so.

she is quite practiced at providing far more information than is required, _especially_ in response to a simple yes or no question.

but her cinnamon buns are without equal!

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

"is my dear old mother"
I don't care who you are... if you're human cholesterol, clogging the arteries of life, you need to be flushed outa the way.

"you need to drive faster than the flow of traffic"
Why should I let a bunch of sheep tell me what to do, or how to do it?

There's one kinda person who's opinion of my driving matters at all to me.... Cops.... and if they pull me over, well, that's their job.... If they don't pull me over, your opinion of my driving rolls off me, like water off a duck.

I was driving the 401 between Windsor and London a year or more ago, and saw a few truckers deal with a Left-hand-lane-slowpoke in a wonderful way.... a big truck got in front of her and slowed way down.... when she FINALLY got into the right hand lane where she belonged, there was another truck there too.... the left hand lane truck slowed down more to 'box' her in... and they very gently rolled her onto the shoulder where they stopped.... I heard later in the news that SHE was fined for being a hazard on the road (Or some such thing... I forget exactly what they got her for) and she was trying to fight it.... 

If you wanna doddle around through life, fine.... just don't think you have the 'right' to make anyone else live at your pace.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Southern Ontario! 

+1 on slow walking people, especially when they take up the entire sidewalk!


I have a lot of pet peeves, so that's all I'll post for now


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...er...yep...i'm afraid so.
> 
> she is quite practiced at providing far more information than is required, _especially_ in response to a simple yes or no question.
> 
> ...





Mmmmmm, Mamma Henman's cinnamon buns. Ok, she can take her time.
I'm trying to get more patient as time goes by


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Hairy fat guys who walk around with no shirts on.....

*shudder*


If you're a male with boobs, keep your shirt on!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Why should I let a bunch of sheep tell me what to do, or how to do it?
> 
> There's one kinda person who's opinion of my driving matters at all to me.... Cops.... and if they pull me over, well, that's their job.... If they don't pull me over, your opinion of my driving rolls off me, like water off a duck.
> 
> I was driving the 401 between Windsor and London a year or more ago, and saw a few truckers deal with a Left-hand-lane-slowpoke in a wonderful way.... a big truck got in front of her and slowed way down.... when she FINALLY got into the right hand lane where she belonged, there was another truck there too.... the left hand lane truck slowed down more to 'box' her in... and they very gently rolled her onto the shoulder where they stopped.... I heard later in the news that SHE was fined for being a hazard on the road (Or some such thing... I forget exactly what they got her for) and she was trying to fight it....


Maybe shes the same kind of person as you: doesnt want anyone else telling her how to drive ?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

People who, when driving on the on-ramp to a busy fast-paced freeway, think that Merge means Yield


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Gas station attendants who make you pay first but, let an elderly person pump first :sport-smiley-002:

most pevees a road related, maybe totaling my vehicle last fall was a godsend, I now pedal to work and back


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey all.....
I have out grown most of my pet peeves for sure....
with a new out look on life.....I find that its a lot less stressful and heart healthy,to stay relaxed
the only one I still maintain is a pet peeve for me personally.... is people who mindlessly throw their trash on the ground or out of their car window.....
or those who dump garbage on the side of a country road...because they are too cheap to pay a buck or two to dump it at a landfill site....

done peeving
Auger


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

my pet peeve is....




guitar salespeople....


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, as I got older, I try to let things roll off me, better to let the instigator get peeved rather than me. But this does it! I thought I was cured! Now I'm thinkin' about driving to Halifax.


http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...TANDARD-MINT-CONDITION-CASE-W0QQAdIdZ14776310


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Why should I let a bunch of sheep tell me what to do, or how to do it?


:bow::bow::bow::bow:

-dh


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Yeah, as I got older, I try to let things roll off me, better to let the instigator get peeved rather than me. But this does it! I thought I was cured! Now I'm thinkin' about driving to Halifax.
> 
> 
> Hey Michelle.....same here.....plus I too would risk driving amoungst the Haligonians for such a nice guitar...
> ...


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

'How much without the case?'

Save some more allowance.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ignorant MOFO's that think I or anyone else is interested in their cell phone conversation when I am trying to enjoy a dinner out, or waiting in the doctor's office or Dentist's office etc etc. 

Bonus peeve is that most of these people that they are talking to seem to be deaf beacuse they are yelling into the phone. What is it with cell phones and yelling? It's a phone... talk into it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's one that really gets my custom-tailored, designer-brand knickers in a knot:

start a thread about single coil hum, or noiseless pickups, and see how long it takes for some sanctimonious, brain-dead doofus to chime in with: "single coil noise does not bother me, _therefore_ it should not bother you."



-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Bonus peeve is that most of these people that they are talking to seem to be deaf beacuse they are yelling into the phone. What is it with cell phones and yelling? It's a phone... talk into it.


My dad's like that, It's so annoying being with him when he's talking, or even just calling him, cuz he's LOUD.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Passive-aggressive wimps.....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Passive-aggressive wimps.....



...ha! reminds me of a cartoon show called "the ambiguously gay duo"!

:smile:

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...ha! reminds me of a cartoon show called "the ambiguously gay duo"!
> 
> :smile:
> 
> -dh




Yeah that's one of Robert Smigel's SNL cartoons. Good one.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

hmmm, I'll add a couple of mine:

- first, I've been too lazy to get my real licence, but when I do drive (via learner's permit) I drive kinda aggressively, like my dad. But since I still walk most of the time, I guess you could say I "walk aggressively" as well, particularly concerning crossing the road. So I am the type of person that will cross the road while theres cars zooming by perpendicular to me, if I get a couple of seconds. And since I'm in Quebec, where people avoid the pedestrian most of the time, its not a problem... usually... but it really annoys me when people either slow down as I'm waiting in the middle of the road for them to pass, or they honk at me, even when I'm not in the way, but just walking in between the lanes... It also bothers me when they completely stop and let me pass, though I usually wave and gesture a "thanks"; to me, logically it would be a lot more efficient for me to wait 2 seconds for the car to pass, than them slowing down, waiting for me, and accelerating again. I hear though, that in the other provinces this kind of thing happens all the time... as people form outside of Quebec always seem to complain about the drivers here...

- anyways, number two is friends who don't take care of their own stuff at all... this has gotten better over the years, but the worst part is that this sort of behavior often leads to them being even less careful with other's (my) stuff. If I borrow something that belongs to someone else, I feel like its a "you break it, you buy it" sort of deal... but to some people it feel like its more of a "I broke it... oups, didn't know how to use it, so its not my fault and I don't care" sort of deal... 

... well, my pet pieves are just me being whinny, and most of the time I try not to get too worked up and tell myself that there are things that are... well, more important than just "things" or how fast I cross the road... so good luck everyone and chill out!

P.S.
just want to add that whenever I hear people complaining about traffic or dangerous/aggressive driving here, it always makes me want to tell them that it is noting comparable to what you'll find in places of Russia and Mexico (many others as well, but I can only speak for those two).


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Time to pick on the customers...*

1. Players who lie about having to play an important gig or leave on tour in 2 days, expecting to get put at the head of the line and don't give a fig about making everybody else wait longer.

Over the years I've caught two guys playing that game. I told them to go to my competitor from now on - I won't help them anymore.

"No amp for you!" - the Amp Nazi.

2. Players who interrupt you twice a day asking how their amp is coming. They seem to think it will make the job go faster. In actuality, by interrupting your chain of thought they only add to the time involved.

I'm thinking of adding a $10 charge for every useless, unnecessary call!  If I'm gonna get frustrated I might as well be paid for it! :smile:

3. Players who swear to you on the phone that yes, they've tried a different cord so it must be the amp. When the amp comes in you spin your wheels for an hour and find nothing wrong. Then you prove it indeed was a cord, but the guy starts whining that since you didn't have to fix the amp he shouldn't have to pay...

4. Players who play the #2 game with pestiferous phone calls and then when you tell them it's ready they don't pick it up for 2 weeks! Meanwhile, some guys who had had to wait longer because of them start playing the #2 game themselves...

5. Star Trek Enterprise! What a lameass addition to the Star Trek Legacy! It had such promise and fell victim to poor writing. I knew it had "jumped the shark" when they featured alien Nazis...

6. The Bee Gees after they went "disco"...

Sorry everyone! I'll be more pleasant after I have my morning coffee.:wave:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One: "Hey can I borrow your [insert expensive piece of gear here]" because they're too cheap or disorganized to have their own. I love the broken hearted look when I refuse. At least offer to pay.

Two: Chronically late persons, especially the no-show type, no excuse type, and the no notice type. Get therapy.

Three: Lists of pet peeves.

Four: Deluded cleverness that causes things like items three and four.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...well, since this discussion has turned to musicians:

i worked with a musician who would show up fairly early to the gig, and spread her equipment all over the stage, so that when anyone else needed to set up they had to either ask her to move her gear, or move it themselves. i've spoken to players who work with her currently and nothing has changed. how can you be so totally unaware of the world outside your own brain? she does the same thing when parking her vehicle. there might be room for all the band vehicles at the load in door, but she can somehow manage to take up ALL of that space with her one vehicle. truly bizarre.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is no such thing as a TREMOLO BAR.  Tremolo is volume modulation. That is on your amp. It is a VIBRATO BAR. It produces pitch modulation. Call it a whammy bar, a dive bomber, but it is NOT a Tremolo Bar !!!!!  :2guns:


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

What peeves me the most is 
1)guys who drive too fast and I always meet them at the next light.
2)guys who think they are in such a hurry they have to walk on an escalator
3)women who drive beyond their abilities and the limits of the vehicle
4)guys who complain about single coil hum.Live with it!Switch to another position while standing idle!You can't sing anyway,so the hum makes you sound good!Or spring for Fralins'
5)bridge pickups on tele's.Yikes!How much treble do you need?
6)guys who turn on the bright switch AND turn the treble to '10'
7)Rock heroes who play so loud you can't hear the lyrics
8)poor sound men.how much kick do you need in the mix?
9)hairy women with no shirts!
10)guys who think dual rectifier tone is good.Yuck!

www.claramps.com


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> There is no such thing as a TREMOLO BAR.  Tremolo is volume modulation. That is on your amp. It is a VIBRATO BAR. It produces pitch modulation. Call it a whammy bar, a dive bomber, but it is NOT a Tremolo Bar !!!!!  :2guns:


The dictionary describes it as a pitch modulation. Notice "1 or 2 tones"

tremolo 

noun 
1. (music) a tremulous effect produced by rapid repetition of a single tone or rapid alternation of two tones 

Nothing about volume in any definition I could find..........



My pet peeve would be kids that flood youtube with covers that are so obviously wrong:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Whadda they know?"*



Metal#J# said:


> The dictionary describes it as a pitch modulation. Notice "1 or 2 tones"
> 
> tremolo
> 
> ...


Who's dictionary? Was the definition written by a techie or an English major?

Dictionaries screw up technical terms all the time. What you need to do is to look it up in a TECHNICAL databook!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrato_unit

"A vibrato unit is an effects unit used to modify the sound of an electric guitar by producing a regular variation in the amplitude (volume) of the sound. In all other contexts this effect is known as tremolo rather than vibrato."

There seems to be still some confusion. Musicians have traditionally called tremolo one thing whereas techies another. The Wiki definition is pretty good in that it acknowledges this and points out how Leo Fender himself sometimes used both terms for pitch modulation. I note however that when Leo called pitch modulation tremolo he was always talking about the whammy bar, and even then sometimes called it a vibrato bar.

We should understand that until the progress of electronics you didn't have a method that would let you modulate either the pitch or the volume (amplitude) of a note. It was done mechanically and usually by your fingers. When circuits were developed you had to be more consistent in your use of a definition. Otherwise, every time you asked your design engineer to put tremolo in the next model of amp he'd have to ask "For the fiftieth time, do you want it to vary the volume or the pitch?":sport-smiley-002:

You have to be very careful when asking an engineer to do something. It's much safer to call tremolo a pitch effect and not a volume one. If you're not clear about what you want then he's liable to give you what you asked and not what you wanted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope to hell you're not suggesting that WIKI is a "TECHNICAL databook"!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not sure that anyone called vibrato tremolo before Leo Fender misused the term with the birth of the Stratocaster (Bigsby perhaps?). In any event, it's still wrong regardless of it's common misuse in guitarland. This is just another area of music terminology which gets messed up because folks don't do their homework. 

Fwiw, the high string is not the sixth, it's the first. "High" and "low" refers to pitch, not altitude, as do "up" and "down".

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

This followed the Wiki article on vibrato/tremolo.......

Tremolo is a musical term with several meanings:

A regular and repetitive variation in amplitude for the duration of a single note. This is the most common meaning, but is often considered a misnomer.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I hope to hell you're not suggesting that WIKI is a "TECHNICAL databook"!



Oh geez, syntax and context again! I should drink my coffee BEFORE I reply!

You're quite right about Wiki and no, I did not mean to suggest any such thing!

Still, I stand by my point that if you want a tech to build you something you should be as accurate and as consistent as possible, IN TECH TERMS!

Otherwise, you deserve what ever you get. Don't expect your tech to be a psychic to understand what you mean!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I'm not sure that anyone called vibrato tremolo before Leo Fender misused the term with the birth of the Stratocaster (Bigsby perhaps?). In any event, it's still wrong regardless of it's common misuse in guitarland. This is just another area of music terminology which gets messed up because folks don't do their homework.
> 
> Fwiw, the high string is not the sixth, it's the first. "High" and "low" refers to pitch, not altitude, as do "up" and "down".
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


...geez, mooh, if i had known there was gonna be homework, i'd have chosen another field. fiddlehead farming, perhaps.



-dh


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

"Don't expect your tech to be a psychic to understand what you mean!"
On the same token, a TECH can't be a pedantic arsehole when dealing with laymen... Otherwise he'll find he gets less and less work all the time, no matter how good he is at being a tech....


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Don't expect your tech to be a psychic to understand what you mean!"
> On the same token, a TECH can't be a pedantic arsehole when dealing with laymen... Otherwise he'll find he gets less and less work all the time, no matter how good he is at being a tech....


Agreed! Judging from my backlog I guess I don't fit in that category...:smile:

BTW, if anyone was at the Burlington Music Fest on the weekend and heard Chris Chambers he was playing through one of my projects.

One thing I've never figured out is how so many of my amps sound so much better when the customer is playing them then when I am wailing and testing them here in my shop.

Must be the acoustics, I guess.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

David Henman...Not only homework, but a playing test tomorrow first period. I hope you've got the Bach prelude prepared. LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> David Henman...Not only homework, but a playing test tomorrow first period. I hope you've got the Bach prelude prepared. LOL!
> Peace, Mooh.



...no prob. i have that ditty aced on my jews harp. with a wall of distortion and echo and reverb and flanging it sounds just like "tobacco road" - the psychedelic version.

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Far out, jews harp! Do you give lessons?

Actually, I used to have one, but gave it up to concentrate on my tambourine and melodica repair business. It's been quiet lately, don't know why. Maybe I should take up the jew's harp again.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> There is no such thing as a TREMOLO BAR.  Tremolo is volume modulation. That is on your amp. It is a VIBRATO BAR. It produces pitch modulation. Call it a whammy bar, a dive bomber, but it is NOT a Tremolo Bar !!!!!  :2guns:


THANK-YOU!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> There is no such thing as a TREMOLO BAR.  Tremolo is volume modulation. That is on your amp. It is a VIBRATO BAR. It produces pitch modulation. Call it a whammy bar, a dive bomber, but it is NOT a Tremolo Bar !!!!!  :2guns:


But what if you have it blocked with 5 springs and you use it as support as you create a tremolo effect via you volume knob?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I had to reserect this thread for my latest pet peeve.

A warm toilet seat in a public washroom. It freaks me out knowing that some else's hairy ugly butt was there just before mine.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

thats why you hover the seat. It's easy out in the woods here, you go outside and skip the torture.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I
> A warm toilet seat in a public washroom. It freaks me out knowing that some else's hairy ugly butt was there just before mine.


Agreed. A pre-warmed seat is such a pleasure in every other instance .... except in the can! [email protected] :frown:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

ooooohh. Pre-warmed seat. Good one. I never would have thought of that but now that you mention it...

One of my pet peeves is when people don't take care of their (insert item name hear) and then complain that it is a piece of S^&% when it doesn't work or breaks. 

My wife has had a couple of brain fart moments with our washer and dryer lately...I could go on forever with example after example but what fun would that be. I guess I'm just venting. Arghhhh!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Besides the word, "Peeve" mine would include people who try out guitars in a music store and feel like they have to blast it out so loud nobody else can hear the person next to them, and they feel the need to do this for 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> What peeves me the most is
> 
> 2)guys who think they are in such a hurry they have to walk on an escalator


Have you considered that maybe some people still see that one foot can go in front of the other on an escalator?

?!?!!? How lazy can some people be that they seem to *Zone-out* and stand idle while perfectly good stairs are STILL IN FRONT OF THEM. Keep walking you lazy bastards lol.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Agreed. A pre-warmed seat is such a pleasure in every other instance .... except in the can! [email protected] :frown:


In Japan though, the seats are heated, usually with all manner of gadgetry in them too with spray nozzles and air blowers and extendible colon scrubbing brushes and whatnot. 











.....I'm not kidding. I've even seen ones that are remote controlled (plenty of opportunity for hilarity there of course). Why would you need a remote controlled toilet seat? By definition, don't you have to be kinda in the vicinity to use the thing? 











(Although they have such terrible insulation (usually none) that it's not such a bad thing.)


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*my turn*

1) people that say "it's a mute point"

it's a MOOT point. MOOT. Dammit the word is MOOT.


2) people (usually old women) that stand in line at a store, and wait until after the total is announced to start rooting through their GIANT flippin purse to figure out what kind of payment they are going to use and where it is... GAWD people, you were in line for 20 FREAKIN minutes, have your visa in your damn hand. It must feel nice not having anything meaningful to do all damn day, but some people would rather not stand here all freekin day.

... ok deep breath....

3) soccer moms with SUVs on cell phones on the highway swerving across lanes. Just because your stupid enough to pay $40,000 for a 4x4 that you drive on dry pavement to work and get 15MPG, doesn't mean you should blindly swipe my motorbike on the highway.

that feels better.....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

wnpgguy said:


> Have you considered that maybe some people still see that one foot can go in front of the other on an escalator?
> 
> ?!?!!? How lazy can some people be that they seem to *Zone-out* and stand idle while perfectly good stairs are STILL IN FRONT OF THEM. Keep walking you lazy bastards lol.


I'm with you! The best is the escalator INTO and OUT of my gym. There are no stairs!!!!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

People who try to get into the elevator *BEFORE *you have a chance to get out! "Let me out before you get in, you boob!" 

The good news about this one is that we have just moved to a new building where everything is on the ground floor - no more elevator hassles for me. In fact, now that it wont affect me any longer, you guys should feel free to step into any elevator before the person has a chance to step out! :smile:


----------

